# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunuhavaintoja - toukokuu 2012

## Albert

4.5. puolenpäivän jälkeen Vallilan korjaamolta lähti vaunu HKL 1819.

----------


## hylje

Mikä se on? Google ei tunne.

----------


## Albert

No sehän tässä kummastuttaakin. Vielä viime vuonna punaisen ratikan keulassa ja perässä oli numero 175, eli Spårakoff.
Numeroa 175 ei näy edessä, takana, eikä oikealla sivulla.
Siis numero on muuttunut?
http://www.raitio.org/news/uutis12/u...3/175_0405.jpg

----------


## late-

> No sehän tässä kummastuttaakin. Vielä viime vuonna punaisen ratikan keulassa ja perässä oli numero 175, eli Spårakoff.


"Sinebrychoff aloitti panimotoiminnan 1819 ja on tänään Pohjoismaiden vanhin panimo ja Suomen vanhin elintarvikealan yritys."

Näyttäisi samainen vuosiluku olevan myös vaunussa olevissa panimon logoissa, mikä on ehkä jäänyt huomaamatta. SRS:n sivujen vaunukuvauksestakin puolestaan selviää mistä edellinen numero 175 oli lähtöisin. Vihjeeksi kerrottakoon, että vaunu muunnettiin nykyiseen käyttöönsä vuonna 1995.

----------


## tlajunen

> 4.5. puolenpäivän jälkeen Vallilan korjaamolta lähti vaunu HKL 1819.


Samaa "jekkua" on käytetty aiemmin leveämmälläkin raiteistolla: http://vaunut.org/kuva/119

----------


## zige94

7.5.

Juuri äsken meni Hakaniemestä linjoille päin välipalavaunu, jolla oli kaikissa kilvissä tunnus 2 Eläintarha

----------


## 339-DF

> Juuri äsken meni Hakaniemestä linjoille päin välipalavaunu, jolla oli kaikissa kilvissä tunnus 2 Eläintarha


Ei muuta kuin hyvää nimipäivää Helmi-tädille vaan. Hesarin mukaan Helmi-tädin pattereita vaihdetaan parhaillaan. Ei taida sydämentahdistin enää paljon auttaa. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Aikataulut...a1305561497746

----------


## hmikko

> Hesarin mukaan Helmi-tädin pattereita vaihdetaan parhaillaan. Ei taida sydämentahdistin enää paljon auttaa.


Ei, pitäisi vaihtaa myös vaipat.

----------


## 339-DF

Äsken tuli Tullinpuomissa vastaan vaunu 87 linjalla 10 suunnassa keskustaan. Helmi ilmoitti sille iloisesti määränpääksi Pikku Huopala(hti).

----------


## Safka

> Äsken tuli Tullinpuomissa vastaan vaunu 87 linjalla 10 suunnassa keskustaan. Helmi ilmoitti sille iloisesti määränpääksi Pikku Huopala(hti).


Katsoitko pitemmän aikaa; ettei siinä vain olis ollut vaihtuvana Kirurgi ja Pikku Huopalahti? Eli molemmat määränpäät näytetään vuoronperään, koska _täti_ ei jostain syystä tiedä kumpaan suuntaan vaunu on menossa. Tuntuu esiintyvän toisinaan, vaikka livaan olisi kirjauduttu oikein.

----------


## Lamuski

Huhujen mukaan NR1 saa ylleen Samsun-mainokset parin viikon sisällä. Nyt vaan arvuuttelemaan vaunun numeroa  :Wink:  Kyseessä kuulemma muutamia vuosia sitten peruskorjattu vaunu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kyseessä kuulemma muutamia vuosia sitten peruskorjattu vaunu.


Sääli, jos näin käy. Miksi ihmeessä ne teipit vedetään melko hyväkuntoisen maalauksen päälle? Eikö kannattaisi teipata rujoin vaunu ja lähettää sitten mainossopimuksen umpeuduttua Saksaan?

----------


## rvk1249

> Huhujen mukaan NR1 saa ylleen Samsun-mainokset parin viikon sisällä. Nyt vaan arvuuttelemaan vaunun numeroa  Kyseessä kuulemma muutamia vuosia sitten peruskorjattu vaunu.


No arvatkaa sitten mitä mannea ei kohta enää näe linjalla.

----------


## aki

> No arvatkaa sitten mitä mannea ei kohta enää näe linjalla.


Olisko pätkä-manne 153?

----------


## Albert

11.5.: Noin kello 13.20 linjan 6 vaunu pääsi Haapaniemen pysäkiltä Hakaniemen pysäkille pysähtymättä tai hidastamatta kertaakaan liikennevalojen vuoksi  :Shocked: . Eikä muuten ajanut "keltaisilla eikä punaisilla".
Kustaa Vaasan tiellä melkein vastapäätä lovipyörien ilmaisulaitetta on uusi mittalaite Koskelaan menevällä raiteella siis. Lyhyt sananvaihto vierailla kielillä sai minut ymmärtämään, että tässä mitataan oikosulkuja. Mutta varmaan saamme myöhemmin eksaktia tietoa. Valmistaja on tuttu Hanning&Kahl. Kuvia on SRS:n uutissivulla.

----------


## late-

> Lyhyt sananvaihto vierailla kielillä sai minut ymmärtämään, että tässä mitataan oikosulkuja.


Olen aiemmin kuullut asianosaisilta, että akselioikosulkujen mittauslaite olisi hankinnassa. Tämä lienee kyseinen laite. Akselioikosuluthan ovat tärkeitä turvalaitevaihteiden ja Mikonkadun valvotun osuuden toiminnan kannalta.

----------


## risukasa

> Tämä lienee kyseinen laite.


...vaan mihin tuota opastinta tarvitaan? Edellyttääkö laite kuljettajalta jotain toimia?

----------


## hylje

Oikosulut muodostuvat itsestään kun junan akseli kytkee eristysalueen kiskot toisiinsa, ja häviävät viimeisen akselin poistuessa eristysalueelta. Oikosulkuja mittaamalla saadaan opastimelle olennaisen tarkka kuva siitä, onko konfliktialueella (=eristysalue miinus akselin ja junan päädyn etäisyys) junaa. Opastin siis toimii napakammin, mutta muuten normaalisti.

----------


## Albert

> ...vaan mihin tuota opastinta tarvitaan? Edellyttääkö laite kuljettajalta jotain toimia?


Kysyin eilen eräältä kuljettajalta asiasta. Ei ollut kuullutkaan moisesta laitteesta.
Mitenkäs se korkea "opastin"laite. Siinä on 10 eri näyttöä. Katsoin Hanning&Kahl´in sivuilta jos jotain löytyisi. Mutta en tullut hullua hurskaammaksi.

----------


## late-

> Kysyin eilen eräältä kuljettajalta asiasta. Ei ollut kuullutkaan moisesta laitteesta.
> Mitenkäs se korkea "opastin"laite. Siinä on 10 eri näyttöä. Katsoin Hanning&Kahl´in sivuilta jos jotain löytyisi. Mutta en tullut hullua hurskaammaksi.


Minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta voisivatko numeroidut näytöt viitata vaunun akseleihin? Eli laite tarkistaisi ja näyttäisi kunkin akselin oikosulun toimivuuden. Kahdeksaa akselia enempää meillä ei ole, mutta sopiihan tuohon jättää varaa.

Hanning & Kahlin sivuilla näyttäisi olevan yksi kuva toisenmallisesta akselioikosulun tarkistuslaitteen näytöstä. Tuossakin on 10 kohtaa ja alussa ilmeisesti vaunun numero oletettavasti automaattisen vaihteenkääntölaitteen tunnistimelta. Vaunun numerolle ei näyttäisi olevan paikkaa meidän tolpassamme. Eipä meillä ole toistaiseksi niitä automaattisen käännön transpondereitakaan.

----------


## Albert

Akseleita minäkin tuumailin. Ajattivat eilen yhden mlnrv:n KH-VH-KH. Paluussa oli paikalla koevaununa. Paikka on hankala. En päässyt näkemään näyttivätkö "opastimet" jotakin. Pian sen jälkeen insinöörit (tai vastaavat) lähtivät pois.
Sen korkean näytön (10 näyttöä) on valmistanut *Wibond*

----------


## risukasa

> Minulla ei ole mitään tietoa, mutta voisivatko numeroidut näytöt viitata vaunun akseleihin? Eli laite tarkistaisi ja näyttäisi kunkin akselin oikosulun toimivuuden.


Hyvä arvaus, mutta tämä ei selitä ollenkaan näytön tarkoitusta. Eihän oikosulkujen toimivuus ole lainkaan kuljettajan asia, varsinkaan kun vaunu on juuri menossa sisään. Lovimittarikin lähettää tiedot suoraan sinne minne ne kuuluvat eikä näytä mitään ulospäin.

----------


## late-

> Hyvä arvaus, mutta tämä ei selitä ollenkaan näytön tarkoitusta. Eihän oikosulkujen toimivuus ole lainkaan kuljettajan asia, varsinkaan kun vaunu on juuri menossa sisään.


Sitten taitaa mennä liian pitkälle arvailun maailmaan. Yksi mahdollisuus on, että luotettava tulos vaatii tietyllä tavalla ajamista ja siksi tarvitaan opastusta. Toinen on, että tarkastukset tehtäisiin erillisillä koeajoilla. Hyvinkin voi olla, että joka tapauksessa ne tehdään koeajoilla. Silloin tietysti voidaan kysyä miksi laite ei olisi varikon sisäpuolella olevilla raiteilla. Eiköhän tämä selviä lähiaikoina kuitenkin.

----------


## aki

> Huhujen mukaan NR1 saa ylleen Samsun-mainokset parin viikon sisällä. Nyt vaan arvuuttelemaan vaunun numeroa  Kyseessä kuulemma muutamia vuosia sitten peruskorjattu vaunu.


SRS:n uutissivun mukaan kokomainokset saavat vaunut 33 ja 46, ensimmäinen mainituista on jo lähes valmiina.

----------


## tlajunen

Sininen Variotram.

----------


## Compact

> Sininen Variotram.


Pantaisko lempinimeksi "vesivaurio"?

----------


## vristo

> Sininen Variotram.


Onhan muuten komean näköinen.

----------


## aki

> Sininen Variotram.


SRS:n uutisten mukaan kyseessä on vaunu 213

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sininen Variotram.


Tuo sopisi muuten hyvin ratikoiden tilaajaväriksi. Ei muuta kuin HSL-logot kylkiin, keulassa se on jo.  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> SRS:n uutisten mukaan kyseessä on vaunu 213


Kuvia SRS-uutiset.

----------


## NS

Matkustin kyseisellä sinisellä vaunulla (213) tänään ja huomasin että sen sisäpuolella katossa olevat pysäkki-/määränpäänäytöt on uusittu led-tyyppisiksi.

----------


## zige94

> Matkustin kyseisellä sinisellä vaunulla (213) tänään ja huomasin että sen sisäpuolella katossa olevat pysäkki-/määränpäänäytöt on uusittu led-tyyppisiksi.


Olisko kuvaa niistä sisänäytöistä?  :Smile:

----------


## Safka

Veden värinen vaunu näyttää olevan huomaamaton:

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...arhupuistossa/

----------


## NS

> Olisko kuvaa niistä sisänäytöistä?


Eipä ole, valitettavasti. Näyttöjen teksti koostui pienistä pyöreistä led-lampuista, joiden värisävy oli ehkä aavistuksen vihertävän keltainen, eikä niin kirkkaan keltainen kuin vaunun alkuperäisissä näytöissä. Led-teksti oli kuitenkin kirkas, selkeä ja helposti luettava. Se vaikutti myös suuremmalta (etenkin leveämmältä) kuin vanhoissa näytöissä, joten luultavasti uusiin näyttöihin mahtuu hieman vähemmän kirjaimia kuin vanhoihin. Vuorottelu suomen- ja ruotsinkielisten nimien välillä vaikutti hiukan totuttua ripeämmältä, ja teksti katosi hetkeksi (sekunnin murto-osaksi) jokaisen vaihdon yhteydessä. Erillinen "Pysähtyy/Stannar"-kyltti oli ennallaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:33 ----------




> Veden värinen vaunu näyttää olevan huomaamaton:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...arhupuistossa/


Harmin paikka. Eipä ehtinyt piristys olla kuin yhden päivän liikenteessä. Varmaan vain sattumaa että vaunu oli 213 ja päivä 13.5.  :Biggrin:

----------


## iiko

> Matkustin kyseisellä sinisellä vaunulla (213) tänään ja huomasin että sen sisäpuolella katossa olevat pysäkki-/määränpäänäytöt on uusittu led-tyyppisiksi.


Sitten vaan odottamaan sitä, että ulkonäytötkin uusitaan ledeiksi...

----------


## 339-DF

> Veden värinen vaunu näyttää olevan huomaamaton:
> 
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...arhupuistossa/


Ei kannata lähteä muuttelemaan Stadin sporien väriä. Kun eka keltavihreä nivelvaunu 59 aikanaan lähti linjalle, niin sille kävi samoin: kolari heti ekana iltana. Sekin kolmosella!




> Eipä ole, valitettavasti. Näyttöjen teksti koostui pienistä pyöreistä led-lampuista, joiden värisävy oli ehkä aavistuksen vihertävän keltainen, eikä niin kirkkaan keltainen kuin vaunun alkuperäisissä näytöissä. Led-teksti oli kuitenkin kirkas, selkeä ja helposti luettava. Se vaikutti myös suuremmalta (etenkin leveämmältä) kuin vanhoissa näytöissä, joten luultavasti uusiin näyttöihin mahtuu hieman vähemmän kirjaimia kuin vanhoihin. Vuorottelu suomen- ja ruotsinkielisten nimien välillä vaikutti hiukan totuttua ripeämmältä, ja teksti katosi hetkeksi (sekunnin murto-osaksi) jokaisen vaihdon yhteydessä. Erillinen "Pysähtyy/Stannar"-kyltti oli ennallaan.


Olivatko parempia kuin vanhat kyltit? Sellaista kuulin, että uusiin vaunuihin tulisi HD-led-sisäkilvet. Ehkäpä tässä testataan?

----------


## NS

> Olivatko parempia kuin vanhat kyltit? Sellaista kuulin, että uusiin vaunuihin tulisi HD-led-sisäkilvet. Ehkäpä tässä testataan?


Omasta mielestäni teksti näytti selkeämmältä kuin vanhoissa näytöissä, mutta se saattoi johtua osin siitä että teksti oli oikeasti suurempaa, ja osin siitä että vanhat näytöt ovat monessa vaunussa olleet jo pitkään osittain epäkunnossa siten että kirjaimista puuttuu pieniä osia. En tiedä miltä HD-led-kilvet näyttävät, mutta aika perinteisiltä led-kylteiltä nämä näyttivät minun silmissäni.

----------


## Kaid

HKL 152 (Alepa) oli tänään 16. 5. (ainakin) 7A:lla aamuruuhkassa. Vaunu tuli kellä 10 aikaan Uintikeskuksen pysäkille normaaleilla linjan kilvillä ja nousin siitä kyytiin. Sisänäytöissä luki kuitenkin 7A Koskelan halli. Vaunu tuli Hattulantien pysäkille ja odottelin jo "tämä vaunu menee halliin" -kuulutusta, mutta mitään ei kuulunut ja vaunu jatkoi normaalilla reitillä, vaikka sisänäytöissä tarjottiin edelleen Koskelan hallia. Lopulta sitten Sörnäisissä kuljettaja kuulutti vaunun menevän halliin ja jatkoi hallille ilmeisesti siis Helsinginkadun ja Sturenkadun kautta (mukanaan muuten yksi matkustaja!). Että tälläistä tänään...

----------


## Albert

16.5.: HKL 164, Domino, klo 16 jälkeen koulutusajokilvillä Käpylän raiteella "2". 
Yleensähän koulutusvaunut tulevat pois liikenteestä noin 13.30 - 14.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:06 ----------




> 11.5.:
> Kustaa Vaasan tiellä on uusi mittalaite Koskelaan menevällä raiteella siis. Lyhyt sananvaihto vierailla kielillä sai minut ymmärtämään, että tässä mitataan oikosulkuja. Valmistaja on tuttu Hanning&Kahl.


Tästäkö ei sitten löydy keneltäkään tarkempaa tietoa?

----------


## ratikkakuski

> 16.5.: HKL 164, Domino, klo 16 jälkeen koulutusajokilvillä Käpylän raiteella "2". 
> Yleensähän koulutusvaunut tulevat pois liikenteestä noin 13.30 - 14.?


Niinpä




> Tästäkö ei sitten löydy keneltäkään tarkempaa tietoa?


Olisiko: Akselin oikosulun mittain (?) Sanamuoto saattaa vähän heittää.

----------


## 339-DF

Eilen kaupungilla pyöri taas museoliikenteen juna 157+233. Myös 339 oli liikenteessä ja Kauppatorilla oltiin kerran rinnakkain, kerran peräkkäin. Samoin spårakoffin 1819 kanssa oltiin kerran peräkkäin Kauppatorilla ja Ludde 150 tuli vastaan parikin kertaa, kerran oltiin myös KT:lla peräkkäin. Muista erikoisemmista vaunuista mainittakoon vesiva(u)rio 213, joka oli palannut liikenteeseen linjan 3B/T vuoroon 24 keula kunnostettuna. Nyt vaunu on saanut järjestysnumerotkin, ovat oikeaa vario-fonttia ja kokoa, mutta vaaleampaa keltaista kuin tavallisesti. Istuivat nätisti värimaailmaan.

----------


## SD202

Tiistai 22.5.2012 oli Manne -vaunujen ulkoilutuspäivä. Linja-ajossa olivat ainakin vaunut 151 "Fresita" ja 154 "Valio" linjalla 1A sekä 162 "Kulta Katriina" linjalla 7A. Lisäksi vaunut 153 "Samsung" ja 164 "Domino" olivat koulutusajossa Ruoholahden suunnalla.

----------


## jodo

> Tiistai 22.5.2012 oli Manne -vaunujen ulkoilutuspäivä. Linja-ajossa olivat ainakin vaunut 151 "Fresita" ja 154 "Valio" linjalla 1A sekä 162 "Kulta Katriina" linjalla 7A. Lisäksi vaunut 153 "Samsung" ja 164 "Domino" olivat koulutusajossa Ruoholahden suunnalla.


 151 oli muuten kokopäivävuorossa 3.

----------


## Albert

> Tiistai 22.5.2012 oli Manne -vaunujen ulkoilutuspäivä. Linja-ajossa olivat ainakin vaunut 151 "Fresita" ja 154 "Valio" linjalla 1A sekä 162 "Kulta Katriina" linjalla 7A. Lisäksi vaunut 153 "Samsung" ja 164 "Domino" olivat koulutusajossa Ruoholahden suunnalla.





> 151 oli muuten kokopäivävuorossa 3.


22.5.: 152 "Alepa" klo 16 jälkeen koulutusajossa Käpylässä.

----------


## Kaid

Manneja ulkoilutettiin myös tänään keskiviikkona 23. 5. iltapäivällä:

- HKL 150 tilausajossa
- HKL 151 (Fresita) liikehti Hakaniemen tienoilla, mutta linja jäi havainnoimatta
- HKL 153 (Samsung) linjalla 1A
- HKL 162 (Kulta Katriina) koulutusajossa

----------


## jodo

> Manneja ulkoilutettiin myös tänään keskiviikkona 23. 5. iltapäivällä:
> 
> - HKL 150 tilausajossa
> - HKL 151 (Fresita) liikehti Hakaniemen tienoilla, mutta linja jäi havainnoimatta
> - HKL 153 (Samsung) linjalla 1A
> - HKL 162 (Kulta Katriina) koulutusajossa


Myös 152 oli Käpylässä klo 11 aikaan. sitä en tullut katsoneeksi, oliko linjalla vai kouluvaununa.

----------


## SD202

Torstai 24.05. tarjosi sekin Manne-vaunuja liikenteessä: vaunut 152 (Alepa) ja 153 (Samsung) olivat ainakin iltaruuhkassa linjalla 1A.

----------


## Lamuski

> SRS:n uutissivun mukaan kokomainokset saavat vaunut 33 ja 46, ensimmäinen mainituista on jo lähes valmiina.


Myös vaunu 46 lähes valmiina. Ylleen se on saanut WC Duck-mainokset, jotka näyttävät kesäisen raikkailta. Vähän piristystä Helsingin katukuvaan  :Wink:

----------


## Jusa

> Myös vaunu 46 lähes valmiina. Vähän piristystä Helsingin katukuvaan


Kaikki eivät kuitenkaan pidä kokomainosvaunuista. 
Muistamme vielä kuinka suuret keskustelut mannejen teippaus sai aikaan, taisi asia mennä jonkun valtuuston käsiteltäväksi.
Silloin oli kanta se, että mannet ovat väliaikaisia ja niiden hankintahintaan saatiin mainoksista rahaa.
Kanta oli silloin aika selvä ja eikä käytäntöä saa jatkaa muissa vaunuissa.
Nyt on sitten tästä sopimuksesta näköjään sitten livetty.
Otetaaanko siis Tallinnasta esimerkkiä vai pidetäänkö perinneväreistä kiinni.

----------


## Albert

24.5.: HKL 164 "Domino" Käpylässä koulutusajossa päättärin kakkosraiteella virroitin alhaalla klo 16 jälkeen.
25.5. nähtyjä: 152 "Alepa", 153 "Samsung" ja 162 "Kulta Katriina" koulutusajossa.
25.5. nähty iltaruuhkaan lähteneitä: 152 "Alepa" ja 154 "Pingviini".
Tuleva MLNRV 38 kovin riisutun näköisenä Vallilassa raiteella 17. Siinähän vaunut siirretään kuljetuslavetille/lavetilta.
Oma veikkaukseni tulevaksi MLNRV -vaunuksi, HKL 68, oli päivällä Vallilassa "yläratapihalla". Vaan jo lähti Koskelasta iltaruuhkaan. Kyllä ovat päästäneet vaunun "rupiseksi".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:12 ----------




> 4.5. puolenpäivän jälkeen Vallilan korjaamolta lähti vaunu HKL 1819.


Mistään ei ole saatu virallista tietoa. Mutta vaunussa exex HKL 15, ex HKL 175 on tästä vuodesta alkaen edessä ja takana numero 1819. Kun vaunun numero pitää olla edessä ja takana, on siis Spårakoffiin numero 2012 alkaen HKL 1819.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muistamme vielä kuinka suuret keskustelut mannejen teippaus sai aikaan, taisi asia mennä jonkun valtuuston käsiteltäväksi.


Asia on HKL:n johtokunnan käsittelyssä ensi viikolla. Esityslista

Listatekstin mukaan mainokset tulevat vaunuihin 33, 44, 46 ja 67. Näiden nivelraitiovaunujen peruskorjauksesta on kulunut eniten aikaa eikä niitä ole enää valittu siihen kymmenen (10) kappaleen erään NRV1-sarjan raitiovaunuja, jotka vielä tullaan täyskorjaamaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Iloisena ilmoitan, että sain äsken henkisesti nenilleni. Kovasti olen odottanut, että pääsisin avautumaan jälleen kerran siitä, miten ratikan kilvissä on väärä määränpää, kun 4 kulkee nyt Kauppatorille eikä Katajanokalle. Mutta yllätyin positiivisesti, kun äsken tuli nelonen vastaan 4 Kauppatori -tekstein. Hieno homma!

----------


## zige94

> Iloisena ilmoitan, että sain äsken henkisesti nenilleni. Kovasti olen odottanut, että pääsisin avautumaan jälleen kerran siitä, miten ratikan kilvissä on väärä määränpää, kun 4 kulkee nyt Kauppatorille eikä Katajanokalle. Mutta yllätyin positiivisesti, kun äsken tuli nelonen vastaan 4 Kauppatori -tekstein. Hieno homma!


Tiedätkö mikä myös on jännä juttu jossa on myös jotain parannusta tapahtunuut?  :Wink:  Ykkösen päätepysäkille Kauppatorilla jos katsoo Omat Lähdöt -palvelusta pysäkin linjat, näkyää siinä nelonen myös ykkösen lisäksi, ainoa ongelma on se että Omat Lähdöt näyttää siinä 4 Munkkivuori sekä 4 Katajannokka... Tämä ainakin tänään aikasin aamulla katsottuna, en ole vilkaissut mikä tilanne nyt koska en jaksa etsiä pysäkinnumeroa kun sen jo unohdin.

----------


## zige94

29.5.

HKL-RL:n 73 ajoi vahingossa väärälle pysäkille Kauppatorilla linjalla 4. Piti ajaa 1:n pysäkille, mutta kuljettaja ajoikin 3T pysäkille. Tästä kyllä menee ruosteisten vaihteiden kautta ja pienen "ongelma" kohdan jota en osaa nimetä (kuva), oikeaan suuntaan. Pieni jyske siinä kuului kun välipalavaunu yrittää yli mennä, ja hetken aikaa luulin jo että pomppaa kokonaan kiskoilta. Videonkin otin: http://youtu.be/9CTJmOiVv9w

Muut nelosen poikkeusliikennekuvat löytyvät tätä klikkaamalla.

----------


## Kaid

Automaattisessa vaihteenkääntäjässä taisi tuossa kohtaa olla enemmänkin vikaa tänään, itse kuljin paikalle 14.10 tienoilla ykkösellä ja kuljettaja joutui peruuttelemaan ja näyttämään vaihteelle vaihderautaa kun se ei ollutkaan kääntynyt oikeaan asentoon.

----------


## 339-DF

> HKL-RL:n 73 ajoi vahingossa väärälle pysäkille Kauppatorilla linjalla 4.


Ajoikohan vaunu tosiaan vahingossa tuolle raiteelle? Videossa näkyy SpåraKoff ykkösen raiteella, olisiko kyse siitä, että vuorovaunun piti päästä Koffin ohi?

Ruostumaan päässyt KT:n ns. nollaraide käsikäyttöisine vaihteineen on kyllä ihan käyttökelpoinen poikkeusyhteys, mutta eihän sitä usein käytetä. Säännöllisintä käyttöä nykyisellä torin kiskotuksella taisi olla viimekesäinen museoliikenteen poikkeusliikenne.

----------


## zige94

> Automaattisessa vaihteenkääntäjässä taisi tuossa kohtaa olla enemmänkin vikaa tänään, itse kuljin paikalle 14.10 tienoilla ykkösellä ja kuljettaja joutui peruuttelemaan ja näyttämään vaihteelle vaihderautaa kun se ei ollutkaan kääntynyt oikeaan asentoon.


Juu olin paikalla juuri silloinkun kun yksi NR1:kö se olisi ollut? lähti peruuttamaan tukkien koko liikenteen. Itse ajattelin että olisi vaihde jäänyt vahingossa väärään asentoon kun edellä meni kuitenkin 3T... Mutta se saattaakin selittää miksi nelonen olisi ajautunut väärälle raiteelle.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 0:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 0:02 ----------




> Ajoikohan vaunu tosiaan vahingossa tuolle raiteelle? Videossa näkyy SpåraKoff ykkösen raiteella, olisiko kyse siitä, että vuorovaunun piti päästä Koffin ohi?
> 
> Ruostumaan päässyt KT:n ns. nollaraide käsikäyttöisine vaihteineen on kyllä ihan käyttökelpoinen poikkeusyhteys, mutta eihän sitä usein käytetä. Säännöllisintä käyttöä nykyisellä torin kiskotuksella taisi olla viimekesäinen museoliikenteen poikkeusliikenne.


Ei ollut kyse siitä. Kuljettaja jutteli tuon SpåraKoffin kuljettajan kanssa ja pohtivat yhdessä että lähteekö peruuttamaan vai kokeileeko ajaa tuosta läpi, kuljettaja ei itsekkään ollut täysin varma mutta lopulta päätti lähteä ajamaan yli kun taakse oli kertynyt 3T ja toinen nelonen, joten koko pötkö olisi joutunut peruuttamaan liiankin pitkän matkan risteyksen keskeltä. Mutta kuten tästä kuvasta näkee, niin ihan "kivaan" kuntoon tuo mennyt tuosta kylläkin.

----------


## Kaid

> Juu olin paikalla juuri silloinkun kun yksi NR1? lähti peruuttamaan tukkien koko liikenteen. Itse ajattelin että olisi vaihde jäänyt vahingossa väärään asentoon kun edellä meni kuitenkin 3T... Mutta se saattaakin selittää miksi nelonen olisi ajautunut väärälle raiteelle.


Sama tapaus ja juurikin Nr1. Kuljettaja (joka oli muuten mainio ja puhelias tapaus) kirosi että oliko pakko juuri nyt olla kääntymättä. Tosin 3T:lläkin toki saattoi olla vaikutusta asiaan, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## zige94

> Sama tapaus ja juurikin Nr1. Kuljettaja (joka oli muuten mainio ja puhelias tapaus) kirosi että oliko pakko juuri nyt olla kääntymättä. Tosin 3T:lläkin toki saattoi olla vaikutusta asiaan, mene ja tiedä.


Muiden en nähnyt siinä peruuttelevan, vaikka tunnin ajan olinkin, joten jääkin mysteeriksi missä vika sitten.

Kysytääs nyt noihin vaihteisiin liittyen ja manneihin. Useamman kerran kun olen mannella mennyt on kuljettaja joutuvut vaihdekepillä käydä vaihteen kääntämässä. Onko mannessa ollenkaan sitä "automaatti"käännintä (mikä sen virallinen nimi on?) vai joutuuko kuljettaja käydä aina itse kääntämässä vai onko ihan 50-50 kääntyykö vai ei?

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä manneissa vaihteenkääntömagneetit on.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Videonkin otin: http://youtu.be/9CTJmOiVv9w


 :Shocked: 
Hyvinhän se siitä meni! Variotram olisi varman pistänyt kertaheitolla sekä urakiskon että omat telinsä mäskäksi tuossa.

----------


## risukasa

Jos jollain on ratatekninen nimi tiedossa tuolle Kauppatorin nollavaihteen risteykselle, niin saa ilmoittaa. Itse kutsun noita 'hyppyristeyksiksi'.

Hyvä kompromissiratkaisu myötävaihteissa joissa on harvoin liikennettä poikkeavasta suunnasta (poistavat ristikosta johtuvan nopeusrajoituksen suoralle raiteelle, jäljelle jää vain kielten aukiajon 30km/h), mutta poikkeavalle suunnalle hitaita ja varsinkin matalat ovat herkkiä suistumaan. Toisaalta kun vastavaihteissa kun on kympin rajoitus muutenkin, niin noiden käyttöä niissä en ihan tajua. Vallilan hallin sisääntulovaihteeseen Hauhonpuistosta päin tuli muuten hiljattain uusi tuollainen.

----------


## Albert

> Jos jollain on ratatekninen nimi tiedossa tuolle Kauppatorin nollavaihteen risteykselle, niin saa ilmoittaa. Itse kutsun noita 'hyppyristeyksiksi'.
> Toisaalta kun vastavaihteissa kun on kympin rajoitus muutenkin, niin noiden käyttöä niissä en ihan tajua. Vallilan hallin sisääntulovaihteeseen Hauhonpuistosta päin tuli muuten hiljattain uusi tuollainen.


Ei taida olla ratateknistä nimeä. On risteyskappale, jossa on laippaura vain pääkulkutiellä (Nummelin).
Sisääntulovaihteella tarkoittanet vaihdetta 825. Vuonna 2010 vaihdettiin Hämeentiellä Vallilan ratapihalle johtavat vaihteet uusiksi, pois lukien mainittu vaihde (sekä "Euran" halliin johtava vaihde).
Kuitenkaan risteyskappaleita ei uusittu, vain kielisovitukset. Lienee ainut syy laippaurattomiin ratkaisuihin melun vähentyminen. Siinä jää 2-8 kolahdusta pois.

----------


## GT8N

> Jos jollain on ratatekninen nimi tiedossa tuolle Kauppatorin nollavaihteen risteykselle, niin saa ilmoittaa. Itse kutsun noita 'hyppyristeyksiksi'.


Itse käytän termiä _umpeenhitsattu ristikappale_. Mikä sitten lieneekään virallinen nimitys? Henkilökohtainen näkemykseni on myös, että keksintö on idioottimainen. Tuollaisista virityksistä ei tarvitsisi haaveilakaan, jos olisi syväyraiset vaihteet. Mutta kun ei ole, niin...

----------


## Lari Nylund

31.5.2012 hieman ennen kello 7 tapahtui liikenneonnettomuus Kustaa Vaasan tien ja Hämeentien risteyksessä, jossa mukana raitiovaunu ja henkilöauto. Koskelan hallista linjalle pyrkimässä oli kymmenen vaunua, jotka nyt seisoivat Kustaa Vaasan tien puolella "kalustonäyttelynä". Tilanne blokkasi linjalle pääsemisen seuraavien linjojen vaunuilta: 3T (2 vuoroa), 6 (2 vuoroa), 8 (2 vuoroa), 7A (2 vuoroa), 7B ja 10. Lähde: http://transport.wspgroup.fi/hklkartta/. Vaunut pääsivät liikenteeseen kello 7:42.

Uutisointia:
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n-katso_kuvat/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uutisointia:
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...n-katso_kuvat/


Onnettomuus on näemmä tapahtunut niin, että auto oli kääntymässä Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Hämeentielle ja auton siirtyessä ryhmityskaistalle (joka on samalla keskustaan päin menevä raitiovaunukaista), takaa tullut Variotram törmäsi autoon. Eikös autoilijalla olisi tuossa tilanteessa ollut velvollisuus väistää? Mutta tässä taas kerran osoitus siitä, miksi raitiovaunuilla tulisi olla kunnolliset (ja tarpeeksi leveät) OMAT kaistat, eikä mitään yhteiskaistoja autojen kanssa.  :Mad:

----------


## 339-DF

Meidän asiantuntematon liikennesuunnittelu on varmaan ajatellut niin, että noita kiskojahan käytetään niin vähän kun ei ole linjaliikennettä, että kääntyvät autot voi hyvin ohjata kiskoille. Ei ole tullut mieleen, että tuossa kun kolahtaa niin (lähes) koko kaupungin ratikat jäävät mottiin, eli seuraukset ovat katastrofaaliset.

----------


## Albert

> Onnettomuus on näemmä tapahtunut niin, että auto oli kääntymässä Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Hämeentielle ja auton siirtyessä ryhmityskaistalle (joka on samalla keskustaan päin menevä raitiovaunukaista), takaa tullut Variotram törmäsi autoon.


Tottahan kaistan vaihtaja väistää. Tuo järjestely tuossa on aivan pepusta. Vihreä vasemmalle palaa hyvin lyhyen aikaa. Kun autoilijat muutenkin torkkuvat liikennevaloissa, ei siitä ehdi montaa autoa kääntyä.
Jos siinä jonottaa muutamakin auto ratikan edessä, niin menee useampi valokierto ennen kuin ratikka pääsee jatkamaan.

----------


## Safka

> Itse käytän termiä _umpeenhitsattu ristikappale_. Mikä sitten lieneekään virallinen nimitys?


En tiedä nimitystä minäkään; laippauraton risteyskappale? Mutta onkos sitä lainkaan hitsattu  vai onko niin päin, ettei sitä ole lainkaan avattu? Eli eikö risteyskappaleet tehdä yhtenä tasapintaisena mötikkänä ja sitten urat "rouhitaan" niihin? Onko näin, kertokaa fiksummat!

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:54 ----------

Onkos patterikäyttöisissä pysäkkinäytöissä aiemmin ollut poikkeusliikennetiedotteita? En itse ole aiemmin kiinnittänyt huomiota, mutta tällä viikolla niissä on ainakin pyörinyt nelosen Skattan-liikennekatkoksesta tiedotus.

----------


## Albert

> Eli eikö risteyskappaleet tehdä yhtenä tasapintaisena mötikkänä ja sitten urat "rouhitaan" niihin? Onko näin, kertokaa fiksummat!


Tiedä tuosta fiksuudesta. Mutta näin asia on. Lähde Nummelinin kirja.
"Laippaurat jyrsitään risteysteräkseen (HKL:n ratakorjaamo). Risteysteräsprofiili painaa 300 kg/m".

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Matkustin kyseisellä sinisellä vaunulla (213) tänään ja huomasin että sen sisäpuolella katossa olevat pysäkki-/määränpäänäytöt on uusittu led-tyyppisiksi.


Tältä näyttävät:

----------

